# Flashable Fix for HTC Security Vulnerability



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok so here is a flashable fix that will deletes HtcLoggers.apk and the data folder for it.

If you are not aware of the what this is for or why you need it go to here.
http://bit.ly/qnOjWx

Also available from Rom Manager ThunderStick / Mods
View attachment 4923

Flash in recovery


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Ok so here is a flashable fix that will deletes HtcLoggers.apk and the data folder for it.
> 
> If you are not aware of the what this is for or why you need it go to here.
> http://bit.ly/qnOjWx
> ...


How do we check to see of we have the .apk?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitfix (Jul 24, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> How do we check to see of we have the .apk?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If your running a sense gingerbread rom, odds are that you have the apk installed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ok, im running Son of a Bliss


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

What all does the fix do, i just deleted the apk from root explorer, is that all i need to do?


----------



## BurnOne (Jul 24, 2011)

I also delted the log file from data/data...

not sure if anything is written anywhere else, is it?


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

I flashed that file and the apk is still there?

Edit: removed using root explorer.

There is also a netlogger.apk. should that be removed as well?


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

What folder are these files under?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"hopesrequiem said:


> What folder are these files under?


System /app/

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"droidkevlar said:


> System /app/
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


Using astro file explorer, I can't delete it. It's says I don't have proper permissions


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"hopesrequiem said:


> Using astro file explorer, I can't delete it. It's says I don't have proper permissions


Need root explorer and make sure r/w on

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh I don't have money to buy it

Edit just had to set permissions in es file explorer. Deleted fine, but force closed after I hit delete. But it is gone.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Ugh I don't have money to buy it


ES File Explorer will do it also (free), just go to settings and then click both options in the "Root settings" section. After that you can locate the file and remove it.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks ThunderStick! Still gonna wear my tin foil hat to keep the government out of my head.

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I used titanium backup to uninstall it and no problems.


----------



## Burgos17451 (Oct 1, 2011)

Used titanium as well. Quick fix.


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

I also deleted with titanium backup pro, and no problems either


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't trust HTC now that they did this with Sense. Wonder what else could be lurking and not so obvious to detect/delete. So on that note, AOSP FTW!


----------



## Taylormade (Oct 2, 2011)

I have liquid gingersense v1.6. Should i do this fix?


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't find the loggers file on either synergy or bamf cubed. Not in system/apps. Thoughts?


----------



## toadzilla (Sep 29, 2011)

Cubed already has it removed.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"toadzilla said:


> Cubed already has it removed.


+1 yeah I noticed this too


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

"toadzilla said:


> Cubed already has it removed.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

where can i find the log files folder created by the apk?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"UrinalCake said:


> where can i find the log files folder created by the apk?


I did it with root explorer I did a search for both HTC and logger I found 3 files and deleted them


----------

